# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود اليوم السبت

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 
د مزمل أبو القاسم 

✅ إجتماع سقوط الأقنعة ✅

* هل كان الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بحاجة إلى تدخل الفيفا في قضية المريخ كي يعرف أن الاتحاد الدولي يحترم قرارات الاتحادات الوطنية، وأن الدكتاتور ملزم باحترامها وتنفيذها؟
* نطرح ذلك السؤال تعليقاً على التصريح الصادر من شداد، الذي قال إن اجتماع مجلس الإدارة مع مسئولي لجنة الحوكمة بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) خلص إلى (تأمين لجنة الحوكمة) على قرار المجلس، وإلى استمرار اللجنة في عملها على أن ترفع تقريرها النهائي في فترة تتراوح ما بين أسبوع إلى 10 أيام من تاريخ الاجتماع.
* بدءاً نذكر لشداد أن الاجتماع لم ينعقد مع لجنة الحوكمة، بل مع ثلاثة من مسئولي الفيفا، وهم سارة سوليمالي، مديرة إدارة الحوكمة في الفيفا، والسيد رالف نائب رئيس لجنة الاتحادات الوطنية في الفيفا، وفيرون موسينغو، مسئول الفيفا لاتحادات إفريقيا والكاريبي.
* خلال الاجتماع وضح لمسئولي الفيفا الثلاثة أن رئيس الاتحاد السوداني سعى إلى تضليلهم وحجب الحقائق عنهم في رسالته الشهيرة، التي ادعى فيها أن مجلسه منقسم حول قضية نادي المريخ، وقد اتضحت الحقيقة ناصعةً لمسئولي الفيفا، ومفادها أن المجلس كله يقف في جهة، وأن الدكتاتور يقف منفرداً في الجهة الأخرى.
* كذلك عرفوا للمرة الأولى أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ منتهية ولايته، وأنه أقر نظاماً أساسياً مخالفاً للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، والنظام الأساسي للفيفا، خلافاً للأكذوبة التي أطلقها شداد، في رسالته إلى الفيفا، عندما زعم أن النظام الأساسي المجاز في المريخ متوافق مع النظامين الأساسي للفيفا ولاتحاده.
* عندما سئل شداد عن مدى صحة المعلومة التي ذكرها محمد سليمان (حلفا) عن انتهاء فترة ولاية مجلس المريخ اضطر إلى الإقرار بصحتها، وعندما سئل عن هوية الجهة التي تدير النادي حالياً، رد بأن المجلس نفسه يتولى المهمة، وحينما سئل عن بأي مشروعية يدير مجلس منتهية ولايته النادي، زعم أن ذلك حدث بقرار أصدره الاتحاد السوداني، وقضى بتمديد أمد عمل المجالس المنتهية ولايتها خلال فترة جائحة كورونا!
* مرة أخرى جاء الرد المفحم لشداد من أحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، ونعني به معتز الشاعر، الذي أكد لوفد الفيفا أن القرار الذي ذكره شداد لم يصدر من المجلس، بل أصدره الرئيس منفرداً، وبالتالي فهو لا يعنيهم في شيء، كما أن فترة إغلاق الكورونا انتهت فعلياً، بدليل أن الاتحاد السوداني استأنف نشاطه وأكمل مسابقاته، علاوةً على أن الدولة نفسها أنهت حالة الإغلاق قبل فترةٍ طويلة.
* سأل الشاعر مندوبي الفيفا، هل من حق مجلس إدارة الاتحاد تكوين لجنة تطبيع لنادي المريخ أم لا، وتطوع بالرد، إذا لم يكن ذلك من حقنا فعليكم أن تعلموا أن الاتحاد السوداني كون لجنة تطبيع لنادي الهلال قبل فترةٍ وجيزة، وأن شداد الذي يناهض التدخل في شئون الأعضاء ويرى أنه غير قانوني أشرف على تكوين تلك اللجنة بنفسه، واختار رئيسها وأعضائها بنفسه!
* هنا شعر دكتاتور الاتحاد بالحرج، فرد محاولاً التنصل من تناقضاته ومتسائلاً (لو غلطنا مرة نغلط كل مرة)؟!
* هذا هو شداد، الإداري الفاشل المتناقض والدكتاتور الذي لا يحترم قواعد العمل المؤسسي، ولا يقيم وزناً للقانون، ولا يتحرج في تطويعه وتجاوزه سعياً لتحقيق مآربه ومقاصده!
* من تشدق بعدم أحقية اتحاده في التدخل في شئون الأعضاء بالتعيين أشرف على تعيين قرابة العشرية لجنة تطبيع لأندية واتحادات محلية تتبع للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ولم يتذكر أنه لا يمتلك ذلك الحق إلا عندما تعلق الأمر بنادي المريخ!
* السبب أنه منحاز لمجلس الخراب، ويرغب في استمراره بأي طريقة!
* المهم في الأمر أن الاجتماع أدخل دكتاتور الاتحاد السوداني في فتيل، ولقنه درساً قاسياً في كيفية احترام المؤسسية، وضرورة الابتعاد عن الدكتاتورية، وألزمه باحترام القرارات الصادرة من المجلس!
* أمن الفيفا على القرار الذي أصدره ثمانية عشر من أعضاء المجلس بالتمرير، ونقض فعلياً القرار المنفرد الذي أصدره شداد، وأصدر بموجبه خطاباً حاول به أن يمكن به مجلس الدمار المريخي من عقد جمعية عمومية مخالفة لكل الاشتراطات الواردة في النظام الأساسي للمريخ، والنظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني!
* كذلك فهم  أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من الاجتماع أن الفيفا منحهم ضوءاً أخضر للتدخل في الشـأن المريخي ضمنياً، بالاستناد إلى المادة 83 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد، والمادة 8 الفقرة 2 من النظام الأساسي للفيفا!
* عليه نتوقع أن يقدم الاتحاد على تكوين لجنة تسيير أو تطبيع أو (مجلس توافقي) لنادي المريخ، والتسمية غير مهمة، لأن الاتحاد السوداني (وليس الدكتاتور) سيحدد هوية من يديرون النادي الأحمر في كل الأحوال.
* بالطبع لم يتوقف ممثلو الفيفا كثيراً عند الاتهامات المضللة التي كالها رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لزملائه، عندما رماهم ضمنياً بالتآمر على مجلس الدمار الأحمر، وبالتنسيق مع معارضيه وبعض الإعلاميين لنقض شرعيته، إذ تبين لممثلي الفيفا أن مجلس المريخ لا يمتلك شرعيةً في الأصل كي تنقض!
* مجلس انتهت ولايته، ودخل في ذمة التاريخ.
* مات وشبع موتاً ولن يستطيع شداد ولا غيره أن يحييه مهما فعل.
* الحي الله والدائم الله.
* سنة 2020 اودحمت بالمصائب على الجميع، لكن كوارثها على رئيس الاتحاد تخطت كل الحدود، فقد تجرع فيها مرارة الهزيمة في قضية كاس، وفقد خلالها هيمنته على مجلسه، الذي انتفض أخيراً، وأدخل رئيسه الفاسد بيت الطاعة، بإشراف (فيفا عبده)!
* انتهى الدرس.. يا دكتاتور!
آخر الحقائق
* ما زال فني الأشعة يكابر مدعياً أن مسودة النظام الأساسي الكارثية التي أجيزت في الجمعية العبثية سارية.
* ذكرنا أن تلك الجمعية لا قيمة لها.
* مسودة القص واللصق التي حاول فني الأشعة (ضعيف الخبرات والقدرات) ومناصروه تمريرها ستقذف في أقرب سلة للمهملات!
* أستغرب جداً لإقدام برنامج الرياضة التلفزيوني على استضافة شخص يعمل فنياً للموجات صوتية، وتقديمه للمشاهدين على أنه (خبير قانوني)!
* أين درس صاحبنا القانون؟
* في أي جامعة وأي معهد؟
*ما هي المؤهلات الأكاديمية والخبرات النوعية التي أهلته لنيل لقب (خبير قانوني)؟
* وا هوان صفة (الخبير) في السودان.
* على الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ أن يحترم عقول مشاهديه، وأن يحسن تخير ضيوفه، كي لا يطلق الألقاب المفخمة على عواهنها، على ما لا يستحقونها.
* في عهد المدير التنفيذي الفاشل (متواضع القدرات) انهمرت عقوبات الفيفا على المريخ مثل المطر.
* كل من شكا المريخ كسب، بحق أو بغير حق.
* منهم لاعبون لا يرتدوا شعار المريخ ولم يؤدوا معه أي مباراة.
* يزعم صاحبنا أنه يمتلك صفة (مُحكِّم معتمد)!!
* معتمد الدامر، أم معتمد حلفاً، أم معتمد قريضة؟
* المُحكّم ينبغي أن يكون قانونياً في الأصل، ويجب أن يستند إلى إجازة علمية في مجال القانون، فأين درس صاحبنا القانون؟
* سألناه عدة مرات، هل يمتلك درجة الدكتوراه حقاً؟
* شهادة الدكتوراه التي يزعم صاحبنا أنه حاصل عليها مكتوبة باللغة الإيطالية، فهل يجيد خبير السرور اللغة الإيطالية؟
* هل يمكن لأي شخص مهما بلغت درجة ذكائه أن ينال درجة علمية مرموقة في علم تطبيقي كالموجات الصوتية.. (أون لاين)، وبلغة لا يتقنها؟
* لكي لا ننسى: غداً بحول الله يكمل مسمار سيما (أسبوعين) بالتمام والكمال!
* مسمار غنجي، ما زالت آثاره الدموية ظاهرة على الوصايفة حتى اللحظة!
* لا الدموع جفت.. لا الوجعة خفت.
* ولا الولولة انتهت!
* قذيفة سيما الأليمة أدت إلى شطب عشرين لاعباً من وصيف دنيانا الدائم.
* الحي الله والدائم الله!
* الضحايا على قفا من يشيل!
* والشطب يوماتي شغال.
* صاروخ جو جو.. كلف الوصيفاب أكثر من مائتي مليار جنيه!
* وقذف بالجهاز الفني مع عشرين لاعباً خارج النادي المنكوب.
* ضربة ترخي السعر!
* زعم الحارس عبد الله أبو عشرين أنه انتقل إلى المدعوم بحثاً عن الألقاب الخارجية!
* كل شيء في السودان انخفضت قيمته مؤخراً بسبب ارتفاع نسبة التضخم!
* أبو عشرين براهو ما بسوي شيء!
* جمال سالم كان أشطر!
* آخر خبر: إذا أراد الأهلة من ولدنا أبو عشرين أن يساعدهم على وداع الصفر الدولي المعمِّر فعليه مضاعفته ليصبح أبو مليونين، أبو مليارين، على أمل أن ينجز لهم المهمة المستحيلة.. في زمن الغلاء والتضخم!
*

----------

